
The Complete Guide to Figure Out the Heterogeneity of Tumor Cell - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/products/tumor-cell-types-13.htm
======
benniebio
What is tumor heterogeneity? Tumor heterogeneity refers to the difference
between genotype and phenotype of tumor cells in different parts of the same
malignancy or in different parts of the same patient. Tumor heterogeneity
refers to the difference between genotype and phenotype of tumor cells in
different parts of the same malignancy or in different parts of the same
patient. This difference can occur in different individuals, which can show
different genetic backgrounds such as chromosome mass and quality differences,
different cell types. There are also significant differences homogeneous
tumors at the molecular level, such as gene expression profile, network
regulation, mutation spectrum and other aspects of the difference. The
inconsistencies happen between the mutant gene spectrum and biological
characteristics in the same tumor paitient, reflecting a high degree of
complexity and diversity for the evolution process of malignant tumors.

------
benniebio
The breast cancer cells were divided into three subgroups: stem cell-like
subsets, basal cell subsets and bursal epithelial subgroups by flow cytometry.
Keep culturing three subpopulations of cells, then each subpoperation will
produce another three subgroups, and there was a random conversion mechanism
in the cells to maintain the balance of stem cell-like cells. Cell fusion may
be a source of metastatic tumor cell heterogeneity. Using the breast cancer
lines MDA-MB-231 and MA11 co-cultured with human normal bone-derived stromal
pluripotent cells, spontaneous fusion of heterozygous cells was observed and
the DNA content was aneuploidy. The hybrid cells were inoculated into
immunization Defective mice, breast tumors can be observed in metastatic
capacity.

------
benniebio
The origin of tumor heterogeneity Most common view for the origin of tumor
heterogeneity is from cancer stem cells. Cancer stem cells refer to a small
group of stem cell-like cells with infinite self-renewal ability in the tumor,
which can evolve into different phenotypic cell populations with strong
tumorigenicity. Affected by cell differentiation, clonal evolution and
microenvironment and other factors, leading to phenotypic and functional
heterogeneity. The maintenance of heterogeneity is related to randomness.

------
benniebio
The mechanism of tumor heterogeneity This heterogeneity can be traced back to
normal human cells. With the development of single-cell whole genome
sequencing technology, each cell in normal cells prove to be different,
genome, phenotype, developmental stage and gene expression will cause the same
tissue origin between a group of cells Heterogeneity.

